
Intellectual Dark Matter - eindiran
https://medium.com/the-long-now-foundation/intellectual-dark-matter-2e5890aa8d8f
======
csb6
I wish there was a better way to preserve the kind of institutional knowledge
that is necessary to do cool stuff. It’s insane to think of all the effort
spent to relearn the basic knowledge we once had (e.g. relearning how to build
complex hardware because a prior company went out of business), and that all
this accumulated knowledge can be lost when a company or organization goes
under. I think part of the reason this happens is because of an over-reliance
on textual documents and informal processes that are hard for the next
generation to uncover or dig through in short amounts of time.

------
PaulHoule
Better than you might think looking at the title. (e.g. it has nothing to do
with the "Intellectual Dark Web")

